# Dental Implants Dubai



## alexjain1 (May 13, 2015)

Anybody had dental implants in Dubai?

If so, Kindly tell us the experience and where did you go for implants and how much was it?


----------



## Janice203 (Jul 2, 2015)

Recently at Sameday Dental Implants in DHCC. I went to a few other implant places first, and prices were more or less the same if you want it done right. I chose Sameday because they complete the procedure on single day. All others take months. The surgeons were also really nice and explained all so carefully. I felt they were highly professional, so i felt very safe. It's been two months now since they put three teeth in. Teeth are great. I am very happy.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Janice203 said:


> Recently at Sameday Dental Implants in DHCC. I went to a few other implant places first, and prices were more or less the same if you want it done right. I chose Sameday because they complete the procedure on single day. All others take months. The surgeons were also really nice and explained all so carefully. I felt they were highly professional, so i felt very safe. It's been two months now since they put three teeth in. Teeth are great. I am very happy.


Hi,
Out of interest - how much?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Janice203 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Steve, It was about 12,000 AED per implant.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Janice203 said:


> Hi Steve, It was about 12,000 AED per implant.


Hi,
Thanks for the info.
Cheers
Steve


----------

